# My Simi Valley, CA HERF.



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am looking to meet a few of the brothers here for some HERF action. I'll get some pictures up of the apartment so that you guys know what to expect. If you think that you can make it PM me and I will get you the address.  

Place: My Apartment
Date: 5-26-07
Time: 3:00 PM


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

If this gets going make sure to snap some pics!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I sure will.


----------



## Ralphanator (Dec 6, 2003)

What is the exact address that this is at!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ralphanator said:


> What is the exact address that this is at!


If you Don't know the address Stay Home!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> If you Don't know the address Stay Home!


That settles that.


----------



## Ralphanator (Dec 6, 2003)

Smoked said:


> If you Don't know the address Stay Home!


Do you get it Now?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ralphanator said:


> Do you get it Now?


I didn't realize that it was at someones house, now stop shitting on my thread.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I didn't realize that it was at someones house, now stop shitting on my thread.


Easy does it.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

o


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I just realized that this is the same day as UFC 71 so be ready to watch one hell of a fight. Here are a coupel shots of my place.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I didn't realize that it was at someones house, now stop shitting on my thread.


:BS :BS :BS :BS :BS


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Nobody asked you dude.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Nobody asked you dude.


:tg :tg :tg :tg :tg


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

:r :r :r


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

are those your pink shoes on the floor?


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Deem said:


> are those your pink shoes on the floor?


LMAO @ Deem! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> are those your pink shoes on the floor?


Too funny, Deem. :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Deem said:


> are those your pink shoes on the floor?


No the pair that I wear are much bigger and have white polka dots. They match perfectly with my tube top.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Sheesh, not one person so far. Hmm, I'll just HERF with my Lizard.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Why don't you show up at the Valley Herf this Saturday and introduce yourself? Always helps people to decide when they are showing up to a friends house instead of a strangers house, if you catch my meaning. 
Just my :2


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

The Pict said:


> Why don't you show up at the Valley Herf this Saturday and introduce yourself? Always helps people to decide when they are showing up to a friends house instead of a strangers house, if you catch my meaning.
> Just my :2


I am going to try and make it. If I do go I will probably get a room out there so that I don't have to drive home.

:al+:z=:hn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I am going to try and make it. If I do go I will probably get a room out there so that I don't have to drive home.


(no :al) + :ss + :z =


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> (no :al) + :ss + :z =


I would have to agree with that.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Bump.. for this Saturday.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Still no takers on this HERF. I was sure that people would want to watch the fight and smoke some stogies.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I had kinda the same issue here....I think it just takes time to make friends...hit some other herfs and lounges...get to know some folks...they'll be comin over before too long I'd come to yours...but I'm in AZ...


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

screwbag said:


> I had kinda the same issue here....I think it just takes time to make friends...hit some other herfs and lounges...get to know some folks...they'll be comin over before too long I'd come to yours...but I'm in AZ...


I have a real good friend of mine coming over and I am sure that we will have a blast. I don't think that I have ever been this excited to watch a UFC fight before. I mean this is going to be a really great fight!


----------

